# I need some answers guys



## Snowline (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is what I had to work with. I have a corn field, It was mostly covered with snow. I have seen some Snows in there mixed with Canada's and it was the only field around us that was holding any Snows up till now. The only place in the field that was large enough for my spread and not covered with snow lead up to a little nob. I lift the top of the nob open thinking it was large enough for landing birds. Behind that was a treeline. about a hundred yards. Our blinds were just down from the top of the ridge line. The push was on Sat big time and we had tons of flocks drop into the spread only to just stop about 80 yards out and just pull off and not finish. I moved some decoys, pulled some decoys, to make more of an open area for them to land with no such luck. We did shoot eighteen I was happy about that. So from now on should I only hunt the flat spots in fields and stay way from nobs? Also the field was frozen and thawed by the end of the day and to me picking up the spread they looked shabby, some were leaning over, I just didn't like the way they looked. Does that make a difference could that of caused it?


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

Nooo hills are the best for migration or traffic because you are more visible, snows can see for quite a few miles when they are up that high. I'm going to take a guess and say you were somewhere by the ND/SD boarder give or take 30 miles...so most of the birds would have been adults and even getting migrating adults to come give you a look is something.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The push was on Sat big time and we had tons of flocks drop into the spread only to just stop about 80 yards out and just pull off and not finish.


Welcome to snow goose hunting!!! :beer:

Like what was stated... You are hunting the front edge and those birds can be very difficult to decoy.

One thing is also to remember that snows will land on top of each other so having a defined "pocket" or landing zone isn't as important as it is when hunting Canada geese. So a spread of a "blob" or "tear drop" is ok. Many times birds like to land at the most up wind side of the spread or the top 1/3 of the spread because when a snow flock is feeding they leap frog each other and the most available food is at the "head" of the spread. Many times birds will stay out side of your spread on the down wind side and then shift back over your spread on the upwind side. That is why I like a J type of formation because the down wind edge they will skirt and then come back over the hook part of the J. I run this spread about 60-100 yards in total length and 50-60 yards wide depending on the wind conditions. Stronger winds tighter spread.... less wind...longer. I like to cover about a football field with decoys. Also if you are a righty shooter have your blinds set up in the long arm of the J about where 1/2 up the short are of the J. (if you look at the sentence your blinds should be where the period is J.) You are looking across the spread. This way you can shoot them in the "pocket" and also swing so you can shoot at them over the most upwind side of the spread. If you are lefties invert the J. ;-)

I hope this helps a little. One spread I haven't tried yet but want to is a triangle type formation. at the base of the triangle have the decoys spread out more and as you move to the point have the decoys more compacted. Place your blinds in the upper 1/3 of the spread. Of course you don't have an exact uniform triangle....you do not want straight edges but you get my idea.

Hope this helps....and good luck.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Ahhh snow geese, how was your hide? I find when birds don't finish well it usually is they see the blinds. Myself or one of my buddies might not have stubbled up enough. That or the snows don't wanna finish, sometimes enough to make you wanna tear your hair out.


----------



## Snowline (Apr 6, 2012)

snowgoosekilla1 said:


> f I'm going to take a guess and say you were somewhere by the ND/SD boarder give or take 30 miles...so most of the birds would have been adults and even getting migrating adults to come give you a look is something.


Sorry snowgoosegkilla, I'm where you won't find Ross geese and only one in a thousand Snow's will you find a Blue. Of the eighteen we shot only three were juvies

SkunkNipples: We aren't using blinds. I made some backboards and burlap gilli blankets, last year they worked great. My son became a father less than two weeks ago and didn't add any cornstalks to his blanket. We cover up under sillosocks and shells. We also have the face paint, camo guns etc. I thought his blind looked good, maybe not good enough.

I appreciate all the help guys. I'm hoping to get after whats left this weekend if they all haven't bugged out. The boss is calling for mandatory classes this week so i can't shag out of work. Maybe I'll get a shot at some stragglers, I see some people on FB are still talking about the Snows moving North

Good luck with the rest of the season guys :beer:


----------

